
24 Amazing, Homemade Dungeons and Dragons Maps - sohkamyung
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/homebrew-dungeons-and-dragons-maps
======
forapurpose
The creativity really amazes me. For example,

 _Mollusca Tullie (to the East, in the Unfathomed Fens) is actually a small
settlement of nomadic halflings—built on the back of a giant snail. They
defend the snail with their mastiff cavalry and in exchange, the snail
provides its shell as a shelter._

Are there online communities where this sort of thing is common?

